# what weight point??



## redcamaro72 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would also appreciate any info for weightto use in arrows on my setup

hoyt protec xt 3000 limbs
54 lbs draw weight
28 inch draw
ace 470 arrows


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

redcamaro72 said:


> I would also appreciate any info for weightto use in arrows on my setup
> 
> hoyt protec xt 3000 limbs
> 54 lbs draw weight
> ...


What cams are you using? I would expect that 100-110g points would work great for you....


----------



## redcamaro72 (Oct 6, 2009)

Scott,
they are the cam and 1/2.


----------



## redcamaro72 (Oct 6, 2009)

Also, what vanes would you recommend for the ace 470 arrows?


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I've used both Flex Fetch .187 shielded and Easton 2" shielded vanes on my X10 pro tours. Both work very well. I am currently using the easton vanes. As far as point weight, try to go with the heaviest possible to help with wind at that range. Not sure of the ACE points, but 100-120gr is what you'll want. I believe they are breakoff just as the X10's. Try a few without breaking any weight off just to see how they work.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

archerpap said:


> I've used both Flex Fetch .187 shielded and Easton 2" shielded vanes on my X10 pro tours. Both work very well. I am currently using the easton vanes. As far as point weight, try to go with the heaviest possible to help with wind at that range. Not sure of the ACE points, but 100-120gr is what you'll want. I believe they are breakoff just as the X10's. Try a few without breaking any weight off just to see how they work.


Exactamundo....this is the gospel of setting up arrows....

Try them a bit longer/weaker...you can always cut them down...
Try the points heavier/weaker...you can always lighten them up....

Shoot GROUPS at distance....find the best group for you! Take a dozen arrows and break them into groups of 3 or 4 and try different options on them, shooting each group into its own paper plate. At the end, find the best plate and your good!

:beer:


----------



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks a bunch guys cause i was alittle unsure and didnt want to be wasting tons of cash LOL


----------

